# Difference of opinion on OH deer tags from ODOW officials...



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

Within the last month, I have heard 2 different from 4 different officers....


All agree that you kill only one buck and must $24.00 tag. (common knowledge)

All agree that prior to beginning of gun season, you could use the $15.00 tag on any does killed in bow season, statewide...and you can only use the $15.00 tags after gun season, for bow, in urban areas only.


Now comes the sticky part......

-2 officers said you can get up to 6 deer in SE OH, 3 with $15 tags in bow, and 3 with $24 tags in gun or there after, even if you use your $24.00 in another part of the state (I whacked a nice buck up at Plumbrook).

-another officer said, no, only 3 deer period in SE OH.

-another officer said only 3 deer can be taken with $24 tags, so if I used one on buck in early controlled hunt, then I can only use 2 other of these tags for gun in SE OH.

talk about confusion, the officers cant even get it right, I surely cant be the only guy with these questions, and if these guys cant get it right, there ought to be a lot of questions after the season for some who may have used these tags.


The way it stands now, it appears I'm going to be stuck with a $24.00 tag I cant use, since I bought 3 for gun, after using the one early at Plumbrook as I dont want to take a chance on a visit/fine.



Am I the only guy finding these regs confusing?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think it is really that confusing. First of all a couple of your explanations sound the same to me.



> -2 officers said you can get up to 6 deer in SE OH, 3 with $15 tags in bow, and 3 with $24 tags in gun or there after, even if you use your $24.00 in another part of the state (I whacked a nice buck up at Plumbrook).





> -another officer said only 3 deer can be taken with $24 tags, so if I used one on buck in early controlled hunt, then I can only use 2 other of these tags for gun in SE OH.


The only difference is the first explanation also explains the antlerless archery tags in addition to the gun season limits. Both are stating that you can get up to 3 on the $24 tags so long as no more than 1 deer in zone A or no more than 2 in Zone B. The antlerless archery tags are a completely separate limit with the only provision being that you must purchase at least one $24 tag. The same principle applies to the antlerless tags as the regular tags as far as limit per zone. You can get up to 3 on the antlerless tags so long as no more than 1 deer in zone A or no more than 2 in Zone B.

I don't know what the second explanation was referring to unless by saying no more than 3 he was referring to gun season only.

Hopefully that helps a bit. Here is the link to the regulations online which you probably have already reviewed.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/PDF/07-08OhioHuntTrapREGS.pdf


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

I always thought the max in Ohio was 7 deer total. Breaking it down, that would be 4 anterless (urban, controlled, pre-gun archery) as well as 3 either-sex (if in a 3-deer county). The way I understood it as I live in a 2-deer county is that I would only be able to shoot 6 unless I went to a 3-deer county and used the third either-sex tag.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't mention the 7th tag which applies to an urban tag or controlled hunt limit. You can get up to 4 with what type of tag included. That added to the 3 $24 tags could allow you to get up to 7. I guess I don't know enough about the urban tags to answer your question as it pertains to zone B. Without urban tags considered you would be allowed 2 $24 tags and 2 antlerless tags. However, I don't know how the urban part fits in from there as to whether you could get up to 4 total with the antlerless/urban or not.


----------



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

I guess what gets me is the 2 officers that told me I could still kill 3 deer in SE OH in gun season, after I used one of my 24$ tags at Plumbrook, so I went out and bought 3, now I'm being told that no, I can only use 3-24$ tags period, so I burnt one on nice buck at plumbrook, one on nice doe last week, so that only leaves me one more down there and I have to eat that last tag I have...according to the district 3 mgr....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

c75 said:


> I guess what gets me is the 2 officers that told me I could still kill 3 deer in SE OH in gun season, after I used one of my 24$ tags at Plumbrook, so I went out and bought 3, now I'm being told that no, I can only use 3-24$ tags period, so I burnt one on nice buck at plumbrook, one on nice doe last week, so that only leaves me one more down there and I have to eat that last tag I have...according to the district 3 mgr....


Well the way I see your situation I would say you probably are only entitled to one more with a $24 tag since the buck at Plumbrook was #1 and your doe last week was #2. The catch to getting up to 6 (or 7 with urban tags is that you would have had to use the antlerless tags prior to gun season. Now the only way that you can use them from here on out is as urban tags or on a controlled hunt.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

i think both are right, you just interpretted them wrong... you can use three in gun seaon assuming you havent used any yet, but no more than that.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hunters may only take one antlered deer per license year regardless of how, when, or where taken. With the appropriate permits hunters may take up to seven (7) deer during the 2007-2008 hunting season within the appropriate deer zones. Only one of the deer may be antlered.... thats stright out of the web site...A hunter may not take more than three (3) deer in the state during the entire deer season unless hunting within an Antlerless Deer Permit ($15) during the archery season between September 29 and November 25, within an Urban Unit or a Division of Wildlife controlled hunt.... once again out of the site....Outside the Urban Deer Units, hunters may use no more than one (1) Antlerless Deer Permit ($15) in deer Zone A, no more than two (2) Antlerless Deer Permits in Zone B, and no more than three (3) Antlerless Deer Permits in Zone C. Antlerless deer tagged with the Antlerless Deer Permit ($15) in any of the Urban Deer Units DO NOT count against the number of Deer Permits ($24) a hunter can use in each of the Deer Zones.

No more than seven (7) deer may be taken statewide during the 2007-2008 hunting season regardless of the type of permit used.....last thing i could find ... if any of that stuff makes sence ... it has always confused me


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

gainer888 said:


> I always thought the max in Ohio was 7 deer total. Breaking it down, that would be 4 anterless (urban, controlled, pre-gun archery) as well as 3 either-sex (if in a 3-deer county). The way I understood it as I live in a 2-deer county is that I would only be able to shoot 6 unless I went to a 3-deer county and used the third either-sex tag.


If you hunt:
Zone A - only 1 deer
Zone B - 2 deer
Zone 3 - 3 deer

In combination, but using regular tags you can only harvest a max of 3 deer statewide using the $24 tags.

You *cannot* take 1 deer in Zone A and go hunt Zone B and take 2 more for your 3 deer using the $24 tags statewide. The only way to harvest 3 deer _is if at least one _of the deer come from Zone C.

I hunt both Zone A and B, I've taken a deer in both those zones and I'm done unless I go to Zone C to harvest my 3rd using the $24 tag. I can't take a 3rd in Zone B, even though I've only taken 1 of my deer there because of taking 1 in Zone A and B, that equals my 2 deer. 


Now using the $24 tags:
To take 1 deer - take 1 deer Zone A and thats all you hunt.
To take 2 deer - either 1 deer in Zone A and 1 other deer in Zone B or C or,
2 deer in just Zone B or C or 1 deer in each Zone B and C.
To take 3 deer - either all 3 in Zone C or,
one in each Zone A,B,C or,
2 in Zone B and 1 in Zone C or, 
2 in Zone C and 1 in one of the other Zones.

The bonus $15 antlerless tag worked the same way in the combinations during archery season only. Keep in mind there were no designated urban zones until gun season began on Nov. 26. Now that archery is over, the $15 tags can only be used in urban zones or controlled hunts for antlerless deer. Try using a $15 tag in a non-urban zone with archery tackle or a controlled hunt, you'll get cited.


----------



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

I was actually lucky enough to do 2 controlled hunts this year and they kind of inisist you use th $15 tags, unless taking a buck, then you use the $24 tag


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

hunt-n-fish said:


> You *cannot* take 1 deer in Zone A and go hunt Zone B and take 2 more for your 3 deer using the $24 tags statewide. The only way to harvest 3 deer _is if at least one _of the deer come from Zone C.



The way I read the regs that is not the case. The regs say this.


> A hunter may not use more than one (1) Deer Permit ($24) in Zone A; not use more than two (2) Deer Permits ($24) in Zone B; not use more than three (3) Deer Permits ($24) in Zone C.


I see nothing that says that you can not get a second deer in zone B if you already have taken one in zone A.


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

It's all about the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i read the law the same as bkr.
you are allowed 3 deer total with the regular tags.makes no difference in what combination you take them,as long as you don't take more than the legal limit in any of the 3 zones.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> The way I read the regs that is not the case. The regs say this.
> 
> I see nothing that says that you can not get a second deer in zone B if you already have taken one in zone A.



I stand corrected. I'm pretty good with the ODNR laws, but this one I goofed. I have to tell you thanks for pointing this out, because now I can go and get one more deer in Zone A. Thanks you very much!!!


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

hunt-n-fish....not sure if you mistyped, but you said you can now go get another in zone A. Earlier you stated "I hunt both Zone A and B, I've taken a deer in both those zones...". You can only use one $24 tag in Zone A. Once you tag one in Zone A, you are done in A unless you go to B and take 1 more. If you take one in A and one in B, you are done for both as $24 tags count state-wide. Since B is limit 2, you are done unless you go take a third in C. You can't take one in A and 2 in B...that is 3 total. The only way to get three using $24 tags is to go to C.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

gainer888 said:


> hunt-n-fish....not sure if you mistyped, but you said you can now go get another in zone A. Earlier you stated "I hunt both Zone A and B, I've taken a deer in both those zones...". You can only use one $24 tag in Zone A. Once you tag one in Zone A, you are done in A unless you go to B and take 1 more. If you take one in A and one in B, you are done for both as $24 tags count state-wide. Since B is limit 2, you are done unless you go take a third in C. You can't take one in A and 2 in B...that is 3 total. The only way to get three using $24 tags is to go to C.


After viewing bkr43050's reply, I phoned one of the wildlife agent friend of mine, out of District 2, and asked him the same question that was on the thread. He confirmed what bkr43050 stated, comfirming I was wrong and with the correct information, I can now take another deer. 

Max of deer on the $24 tag statewide is 3. I've taken 2 in Zone B already. I live in Zone A and 1 more in that Zone will make my 3rd or I can go to Zone C for my 3rd. The numbers allowed in each zone is just the maxinum a hunter can take, with a total of 3 deer statewide or in otherwords, combination from the 3 zones equalling 3 deer, not exceeding what each zone is allowed.

................. comments anyone?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I didn't find it hard to figure out where and how many deer I can take with what tags! Can still get three here and another with the special permit only if I go to an urban area. Have to get the first one and worry about the next after that.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

This is the way I understand it...I hunt in zone C. I can take 3 deer on 24 dollar tags anytime of the deer season. I can also take an additional 3 antlerless deer from the beginning of the season until November 25. Essentially, I can take 6 deer (1 buck and 5 anterless' or 6 antlerless and no buck)...Correct? Can anyone back me up on this?


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

you can also use the $15 tags in shotgun and muzzleloader seaon if used in a urban area.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

So now all of you are planning to come to zone C and shoot the remaining deer that didn't die from EHD..............YIKES.....!


----------

